# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр МиГ-25

## MiG-25ua

Здравствуйте! 
Ребята,давайте создадим вмести,реестр по МиГ-25.

По Украине.
84039404	ПДС	№21	СССР	80	117-й АРЗ Украина
84042815	ПДС	№21	1977	СССР	17	Энегродар, Запорожье
84043008	ПДС	№21	СССР	37	933-й ИАП, Украина
84043205	ПДС	№21	СССР	77	933-й ИАП, Украина
84045211	ПДС	№21	СССР	68	933-й ИАП, Украина
84046147	ПДС	№21	СССР	18	933-й ИАП, Украина Запорожье
84046180	ПДС	№21	СССР	87	933-й ИАП, Украина
84049608	ПДС	№21	21.12.77	СССР	09	Украина


84- МиГ-25П/ПД/ПДС

0 - завод №21

26977 - шифрованый пятикод 26- шифрует серию 977 - номер. 

На данный момент у меня есть только такая информация,эту информацию представил мне  давно человек,под ником ...lindr... спасибо ему,за помощь!

----------


## lindr

У меня есть список, но полагаю там много неточностей.

Е-155Р-6	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155Р-7	Прототип	Зенит			??.12.63	СССР											
Е-155Р-8	Прототип	Зенит			??.??.65	СССР											
Е-155Р-9	Уст. Партия	№21			??.??.65	СССР											
Е-155Р-10	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155Р-11	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155Р-12	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155Р-1	Прототип	№155			06.03.64	СССР											
Е-155Р-2	Прототип	№155			??.??.65	СССР	

020СC01	Р	№21	00	01	30.03.67	СССР	02	Е-133Р-3 Монино бн 25									
020СC02	Р	№21	00	02	05.68	СССР		Е-133Р-4 Пеленг-Д									
020СА01	Р	№21	01	01	05.68	СССР	024	 2-й серийный в 70г прототип изд.02Б, Украина Харьков									
020СА02	Р	№21	01	02	1968	СССР	3155	Е-155Р-5 потерян 31.08.68									
020СМ01	Р	№21	02	01	1968	СССР	25	121-й АРЗ, поплавковые клапаны на килевых баках									
020СМ02	Р	№21	02	02	1969	СССР		стойка шасси, возможность КЛШ, доработки									
020СМ03	Р/РБВ	№21	02	03	01.70	СССР	30	Рига рули клепаной конструкции, доработан "Вираж"									
020СО01	Р	№21	03	01	1969	СССР		пеленг-Д									
020СО02	Р	№21	03	02	1969	СССР		документ									
020СО03	Р/РБВ	№21	03	03	01.70	СССР	303	доработан "Вираж" РБВ Миг-25БМ прототип									
020СО04	Р/РБС	№21	03	04	1969	СССР	304	изм в кабине доработан РБС, КЗА									
020СО05	Р/РБК	№21	03	05	1969	СССР	305	доработан РБК, КЗА									
020СЛ01	Р	№21	04	01	12.69	СССР	401	изм в кабине МиГ-25БМ прототип									
020СЛ02	Р	№21	04	02	12.69	СССР	41	63-й ОАО Монино бн 02, изм в кабине									
020СЛ03	Р	№21	04	03	1970	СССР		шторка убрана									
020СЛ04	Р	№21	04	04	1970	СССР											
020СЛ05	Р	№21	04	05	1970	СССР											
020СЕ01	Р	№21	05	01	??.07.70	СССР	40	63-й ОАО, 47-й ОГвРАП, изм смазка закрылки									
020СЕ02	Р	№21	05	02	12.69	СССР		опытный									
020СЕ03	Р	№21	05	03	??.07.70	СССР		ТО, изм в кабине									
020СЕ04	Р	№21	05	04	??.07.70	СССР	41	63-й ОАО, 47-й ОГвРАП									
020СЕ05	Р	№21	05	05	07.07.70	СССР	42	47-й ОГвРАП потерян 22.07.71г									
020СТ01	Р	№21	06	01	1970	СССР	601	63-й ОАО, изм автовкл самописец - ЛЛ									
020СТ02	Р	№21	06	02	18.06.70	СССР		511-й ОРАП с 88г 47-й ОГвРАП, 39-й оРАП									
020СТ03	РБ	№21	06	03	??.??.70	СССР		изм в кабине, балансир законц крыла									
020СТ04	РБ	№21	06	04		СССР		изм смазка руля напр									
020СТ05	РБ	№21	06	05	??.03.72	СССР	49	511-й ОРАП потом бн 72 с 88г 47-й ОГвРАП до 89г									
020СТ06	РБ	№21	06	06		СССР											
020СТ07	РБ	№21	06	07		СССР	67	Барановичи бн 41									
020СТ08	РБ	№21	06	08	18.06.70	СССР		512-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП, 39-й ОРАП									
020СТ09	РБ	№21	06	09		СССР											
020СТ10	РБ	№21	06	10		СССР											
020СТ11	РБ	№21	06	11	??.03.72	СССР		512-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
020СЧ01	РБ/РБК	№21	07	01	1972	СССР		929-й ГЛИЦ опытный									
020СЧ02	РБ	№21	07	02	1972	СССР											
020СЧ03	РБ	№21	07	03	1972	СССР		Р-15БФ-300 новый монтаж									
020СИ03	РБ	№21	08	03		СССР	03	Украина Овруч									
020СИ05	РБ	№21	08	05		СССР		изм топливомер									
020СИ09	РБ	№21	08	09		СССР		изм топливомер									
020АС06	РБС	№21	10	06	1974	СССР		опытный									
020АА02	РБК	№21	11	02	1974	СССР		опытный									
020?__?	РБ	№21	16	06		СССР		изм обрудования									
02007007	РБ	№21			01.10.73	СССР		293-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02007009	РБ	№21				СССР		изм автовкл самописец - ЛЛ									
02007033	РБ/РБВ	№21				СССР	55	Ходынка									
02008002	РБ	№21				СССР	78	Украина Овруч									
02008008	РБ/РБВ	№21				СССР		Первый серийный РБВ улучшенная компоновка кабины									
02008017	РБ	№21				СССР		датчики ППС									
02008029	РБ/РБТ	№21				СССР	06	Украина, изм огранич САУ снят									
02008067	РБ	№21			25.12.72	СССР		293-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02008094	РБ/РБВ	№21				СССР	77	48-й ОГвРАП потерян 10.06.82г									
02008115	РБ/РБТ	№21			10.10.73	СССР	40	164-й гОРАП бн 04, 47-й ОГвРАП, снята СПО-10									
02010003	РБФ	№21			1973	СССР		Казахстан									
02010145	РБ/РБТ	№21			29.10.73	СССР	03	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 41									
02010181	РБ/РБТ	№21			12.11.73	СССР	05	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 42									
02010302	РБ/РБТ	№21			19.01.74	СССР	43	164-й ОГвРАП									
02012179	РБ	№21			??.??.74	СССР		оборудование НА-75, ФК-5									
02012509	РБ	№21			??.??.74	СССР		изм в кабине									
02014125	РБ	№21			??.??.74	СССР		приборная доска новой компоновки, оборудование НА-75, ФК-5 с этого номера									
02014137	РБ/РБТ	№21			30.09.74	СССР	18	11-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02014146	РБВ/РБТ	№21			30.09.74	СССР	31	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 57, 11-й ОРАП бн 57									
02014171	РБВ/РБТ	№21			??.??.74	СССР	21	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 53, 11-й ОРАП бн 53									
02016108	РБВ/РБТ	№21			10.12.74	СССР	41	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 56, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 29									
02016375	РБВ/РБК	№21			29.11.74	СССР	74	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 55, 11-й ОРАП бн 55, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 16									
02016407	РБ	№21			??.??.74	СССР		кресло КМ-1М									
02016445	РБ/РБВ	№21			29.10.74	СССР	44	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02016605	РБ/РБВ	№21			16.04.75	СССР	79	47-й ОГвРАП потерян 07.08.75									
02016874	РБ	№21			1975	СССР		ОРК-11АУ									
02017125	РБ	№21			1977	СССР		оборудование НА-75, ФК-5 по этот номер									
02017555	РБ	№21			1977	СССР		Пеленг-ДМ									
02017620	РБ/РБТ	№21			29.12.77	СССР	01	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 45, 7000 АБ RF-92069									
02017745	РБВ	№21			28.03.78	СССР	44	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 54, 11-й ОРАП бн 54, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 56 Василий Кириленко									
02018204	РБ	№21				СССР		882-й ОРАП, Украина									
02019907	РБВ/РБТ	№21			31.10.78	СССР	19	293-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02019919	РБВ/РБТ	№21			05.12.78	СССР	07	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 46									
02019925	РБВ/РБТ	№21			15.02.79	СССР	26	193-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02020305	РБВ/РБТ	№21			09.07.79	СССР	61	931-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОРАП, 968 ОИИСАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 38									
02020407	РБ	№21				Ливия	407	sq1035 Потерян 83-86									
02020485	РБ	№21				Ливия	485	sq1035									
02020486	РБ	№21				Ливия	486	sq1035									
02020499	РБ	№21				Ливия	499	sq1035									
02020504	РБ	№21				Ливия	504	sq1035									
02020525	РБ	№21				Ливия	525	sq1035 Потерян 31.08.83									
020205??	РБ	№21				Индия	KP312	102sq									
020205??	РБ	№21				Индия	KP351										
020205??	РБ	№21				Индия	KP352	102sq									
020205??	РБ	№21				Индия	KP353	102sq									
020205??	РБ	№21				Индия	KP354	35sq									
02020563	РБ	№21				Индия	KP355										
	РБ	№21				Индия	KP356	потерян 03.08.94									
	РБ	№21				Индия	KP3106	35sq									
02020674	РБ	№21			1981	Сирия	2701										
02020679	РБ	№21			1981	Сирия	2702										
020206??	РБ	№21			1981	Сирия	2703										
020206??	РБ	№21			1981	Сирия	2704										
020206??	РБ	№21			1981	Сирия	2705										
020206??	РБ	№21				Ирак	25101										
020206??	РБ	№21				Ирак	25102										
020206??	РБ	№21				Ирак	25103										
020206??	РБ	№21				Ирак	25104										
02020687	РБ	№21				Ирак	25105	США музей									
	РБ	№21				Ирак	25106										
	РБ	№21				Ирак	25107										
	РБ	№21				Ирак	25108										
	РБ	№21				Ирак	25109										
	РБ	№21				Ирак	2121										
02020731	РБ/РБТ	№21				СССР	36	968 ОИИСАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02020736	РБ/РБТ	№21				СССР		Болгария 736 потерян 12.04.84									
02020754	РБ/РБТ	№21				СССР		Болгария 754 Украина									
02021027	РБК/РБФ	№21			23.07.75	СССР	47	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02022047	РБВ	№21				СССР	47	МиГ-25БМ прототип									
02022077	РБ	№21				СССР		5000кг									
02023145	РБК/РБФ	№21			01.08.77	СССР	27	193-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02024311	РБК/РБФ	№21			18.04.78	СССР	28	193-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02024604	РБК/РБФ	№21			25.04.78	СССР	34	931-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОРАП (бн 59)									
02024705	РБК/РБФ	№21			??.03.78	СССР	48	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02024819	РБК/РБФ	№21			06.05.78	СССР	38	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 58, 11-й ОРАП бн 58									
02026209	РБК/РБФ	№21			??.03.78	СССР	14	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 49									
02026591	РБК/РБФ	№21				СССР	02	Белоруссия									
02027607	РБС	№21				СССР	34	Рига									
02028205	РБК/РБФ	№21			22.05.80	СССР	23	511-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02028314	РБК/РБФ	№21			09.09.80	СССР	50	164-й ОГвРАП									
02028494	РБК/РБФ	№21			09.10.80	СССР	82	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 51									
02029095	РБК/РБФ	№21				СССР	60	931-й ОГвРАП									
02029105	РБК/РБФ	№21			12.11.80	СССР	62	931-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОРАП									
02029210	РБК/РБФ	№21				СССР	02	Буран									
02029408	РБК/РБФ	№21			21.04.81	СССР	22	293-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02029695	РБК/РБФ	№21			13.04.81	СССР	60	931-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОРАП, 98-й ОГвРАП									
02032208	РБК/РБФ	№21			07.04.81	СССР	20	293-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02032317	РБК/РБФ	№21			30.04.81	СССР	38	931-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 21, 11-й ОРАП									
02032484	РБК/РБФ	№21			30.05.81	СССР	52	164-й ОГвРАП									
020СЛ04	Р/РБС	№21	04	04	1976	СССР	03	929-й ГЛИЦ Буялык потом бн 80, изм закрылки									
510СЛ05	Р/РБС	№21	04	05	1976	СССР		контрольные испытания									
51001009	РБС	№21				СССР	11	Украина Жуляны Киев									
02043081	РБС	№21			19.02.76	СССР	30	47-й гОРАП									
02043105	РБС	№21			??.02.76	СССР	15	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 53									
02043405	РБС	№21			23.03.76	СССР	24	511-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02045021	РБС/РБШ	№21			15.02.76	СССР	10	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 52, 11-й ОРАП бн 52, 968-й ОИИСАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 37									
02045037	РБС	№21			1976	СССР	18	931-й ОГвРАП									
02045127	РБС	№21			1976	СССР	17	48-й оГвРАП Украина									
02045187	РБС	№21			23.11.76	СССР		511-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП, 39-й ОРАП									
02047407	РБС/РБШ	№21			17.02.77	СССР	25	511-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02048127	РБС	№21	07	01	1978	СССР	701	95г 									
02048205	РБС/РБШ	№21			22.04.78	СССР	16	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 51, 11-й ОРАП бн 51, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 17									
02048240	РБС/РБШ	№21			06.05.78	СССР	20	931-й ОГвРАП, бн 50, 11-й ОРАП бн 50									
02048351	РБС	№21			1978	СССР		882-й ОРАП, Украина									
02048510	РБС/РБШ	№21			21.04.78	СССР	54	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
02048607	РБС	№21			??.10.80	СССР	09	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 55									
02048649	РБС/РБШ	№21			18.04.78	СССР	08	164-й ОГвРАП									
02050010	РБС/РБШ	№21			??.04.78	СССР	57	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП 									
02050025	РБС/РБШ	№21			1978	СССР	76	929-й ГЛИЦ									
02050047	РБС/РБШ	№21			??.03.78	СССР	11	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 58									
02050740	РБС	№21			??.04.78	СССР	26	931-й ОГвРАП потерян 1979									
020?2047	РБВ	№21				СССР	47	 27.01.77 в прототип изд.02М									
	РБВ	№21				Алжир	503	510 EdR 									
	РБВ	№21				Алжир	689	510 EdR 									
	РБВ	№21				Алжир	FG-31	510 EdR 									
	РБВ	№21				Алжир	FG-34	510 EdR 									
	РБВ	№21				Алжир	FG-39	510 EdR 									
	РБШ	№21				Алжир	FG-62	510 EdR 									
020?3310	РБШ	№21				Алжир	FG-78	515 EdR 									
020??679	РБ	№21				Сирия											
990002	РБ	№21	00	02	04.76	СССР		опытный Р-15БФ-300		

390СА01	РУ	№21	01	01	20.03.71	СССР	01	первый РУ, ЛИИ									
390СА02	РУ	№21	01	02	1971	СССР	46	потом бн 77 Украина, Харьков									
39002005	РУ	№21	01?		31.03.73	СССР	60	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39002037	РУ	№21	01?			СССР	64	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОПРЭБ, Белоруссия									
39003024	РУ	№21	02?			СССР	30	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОПРЭБ, Белоруссия									
39003027	РУ	№21	02?		31.07.73	СССР	41	931-й ОГвРАП									
39003040	РУ	№21	02?		??.03.73	СССР		511-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП, 39-й ОРАП									
39003115	РУ	№21	02?		14.08.73	СССР	61	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39004205	РУ	№21	03?		28.09.73	СССР		47-й ОГвРАП, 39-й ОРАП									
39005211	РУ	№21	03?		22.02.74	СССР	35	193-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39005315	РУ	№21	03?		24.09.74	СССР	01	931-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОРАП									
39005333	РУ	№21	03?		24.09.74	СССР	02	931-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 59, 164-й ОГвРАП									
39005411	РУ	№21	03?		27.12.74	СССР	03	931-й ОГвРАП, 11-й ОРАП									
39006131	РУ	№21	04?		??.??.76	СССР	40	ЛИИ									
39006230	РУ	№21	04?		??.??.76	СССР	17	Казахстан, Астана									
39008117	РУ	№21	05?		30.12.75	СССР	32	98-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39008305	РУ	№21	05?		18.11.76	СССР	35	968-й ОИИСАП, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 63									
39008407	РУ	№21	05?		26.11.76	СССР	62	164-й ОГвРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39012108	РУ	№21	06?			СССР	25	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия									
39012214	РУ	№21	06?			СССР	30	10-й ОРАП, Белоруссия									
39012441	РУ	№21	06?		24.04.78	СССР	63	931-й ОГвРАП									
39012587	РУ	№21	06?		29.04.78	СССР	65	931-й ОГвРАП									
39015266	РУ	№21	07?		29.04.78	СССР	33	293-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39015705	РУ	№21	07?		06.05.78	СССР	31	293-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39017407	РУ	№21	08?		23.07.81	СССР	34	511-й ОРАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
39018801	РУ	№21	08?			СССР	51	Болгария 51									
39018546	РУ	№21	08?			СССР	25	музей АвтоВАЗ									
39018884	РУ	№21	08?			СССР	35	Белоруссия									
39027204	РУ	№21				СССР	50	Немчиновка									
????????	РУ	№21			31.07.73	СССР	62	164-й ОГвРАП потерян 02.03.89г									
	РУ	№21				Индия	DS361	35sq									
	РУ	№21				Индия	DS362	102sq									
	РУ	№21				Сирия	2720										
	РУ	№21				Сирия	2721						

Е-155П-12	Прототип	Зенит				СССР											
Е-155П-13	Прототип	Зенит				СССР											
Е-155П-14	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-15	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-16	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-17	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-18	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-19	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-20	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-21	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-22	Уст. Партия	№21				СССР											
Е-155П-1	П	№155			09.09.64	СССР											
Е-155П-2	П	№155			15.09.65	СССР											
840001	П	№21	00	01	06.07.66	СССР		первый МиГ-25П Е-155П-3									
840002	П	№21	00	02	12.66	СССР	02	Е-155П-4									
840003	П	№21	00	03	1967	СССР	83	ШМАС Е-155П-5									
840004	П	№21	00	04	1968	СССР	06	Е-155П-6 образец серии									
840СА01	П	№21	01	01	1967	СССР		Е-155П-7 РЛС									
840СА02	П	№21	01	02	1967	СССР		Е-155П-8									
840СА03	П	№21	01	03	1967	СССР		Е-155П-9									
840СА04	П	№21	01	04	1968	СССР		Е-155П-10									
840СМ01	П	№21	02	01	1968	СССР		Е-155П-11									
840СО01	П	№21	03	01	1968	СССР		1-е НИУ ГИ 1968									
840СО02	П	№21	03	02	1968	СССР		1-е НИУ ГИ 1968									
840СЛ01	П	№21	04	01	1968	СССР		рули клепаной конструкции									
840СЛ02	П	№21	04	02	1968	СССР		дефект									
840СЛ03	П	№21	04	03	1968	СССР		рули клепаной конструкции									
840СЛ04	П	№21	04	04	1968	СССР											
840СЛ05	П/ПУ	№21	04	05	25.12.67	СССР		новый монтаж									
840СЕ01	П	№21	05	01	03.69	СССР	501	ОКБ МиГ гидродемпфер руля поворота 									
840СЕ02	П	№21	05	02	29.09.69	СССР	502	ШМАС									
840СЕ03	П	№21	05	03	1969	СССР	503										
840СЕ04	П	№21	05	04	1969	СССР	504	дефект									
840СЕ05	П	№21	05	05	1969	СССР											
840СТ01	П	№21	06	01		СССР											
840СТ02	П	№21	06	02		СССР	62	НПП Полет									
840СТ03	П	№21	06	03		СССР											
840СТ04	П	№21	06	04		СССР											
840СТ05	П	№21	06	05		СССР											
840СТ06	П	№21	06	06		СССР											
840СТ07	П	№21	06	07	1969	СССР		1-е НИУ									
840СТ08	П	№21	06	08		СССР											
840СТ09	П	№21	06	09	05.70	СССР		потерян при облете 12.05.70									
840СТ10	П	№21	06	10	1969	СССР		1-е НИУ									
840СЧ01	П	№21	07	01	1970	СССР											
840СИ01	П	№21	08	01	1970	СССР											
840СИ02	П	№21	08	02	1970	СССР		авария 30.03.71									
840СИ05	П	№21	08	05	12.70	СССР											
840СИ08	П	№21	08	08	1971	СССР	808	потерян 31.05.73									
840СК07	П	№21	09	07	1971	СССР		Полет-1И									
840АА04	П/ПДС	№21	11	04	1971	СССР	04	Ульяновск									
840АО01	П	№21	13	01	1972	СССР		ГК НИИ опытный, доработка									
840АО02	П	№21	13	02	1972	СССР		ГК НИИ опытный, доработка									
840АО02	П	№21	13	03	1972	СССР		ГК НИИ опытный, доработка									
840АО04	П	№21	13	04	1972	СССР		786-й ИАП опытный, доработка									
84004001	П/ПДС	№21				СССР	21	82-й ИАП									
84004008	П/ПДС	№21				СССР	22	82-й ИАП									
84008895	П	№21				СССР	49	Москва ЦМ ВС									
84010301	П/ПДС	№21	14	??		СССР											
84010540	П/ПДС	№21	14	??		СССР	72	929-й ГЛИЦ									
84015270	П/ПДС	№21	15	??		СССР	45	95г  									
84018008	П/ПДС	№21	16	??		СССР											
84018009	П/ПДС	№21	16	??		СССР	17										
84018012	П/ПДС	№21	16	??		СССР											
84018016	П/ПДС	№21	16	??		СССР	30										
84018081	П/ПДС	№21	16	??		СССР	08										
84019175	П/ПДС	№21	17	10	12.07.75	СССР	710	Е-266М									
	П	№21	19	05	1973	СССР		опытный, доработка									
84026977		№21	24	??		СССР		документ									
84028605	П/ПДС	№21	25	??	??.??.75	СССР	38	Ходынка									
	П	№21	25	09	1975	СССР											
84030035	П/ПДС	№21	26	??		СССР	66	82-й ИАП									
84030095	П/ПДС	№21	26	??		СССР	24	82-й ИАП									
84030112	П/ПДС	№21	26	??		СССР	04	Монино									
84030124	П/ПДС	№21	26	??		СССР	06	Ржев									
84031315	П/ПДС	№21	27	??		СССР	08	82-й ИАП									
84033407	П/ПДС	№21	28	??		СССР	06	82-й ИАП									
84037011	ПДСГ	№21	29	??		СССР	94	Казань									
84037054	П/ПДС	№21	29	??		СССР	74	787-й ИАП									
84037504	П/ПДС	№21	29	??		СССР											
84038033	П/ПДС	№21	30	??		СССР	31	82-й ИАП									
84039404	П/ПДС	№21	31	??		СССР	80	117-й АРЗ Украина									
84041680	П/ПДС	№21	32	??		СССР	63	82-й ИАП									
84042047	ПД	№21	33	??		СССР	47	 27.01.77 в прототип изд.02М									
84042415	ПД	№21	33	04	11.77	СССР	304	929-й ГЛИЦ опытный, 787-й ИАП									
84042474	ПД	№21	33	05	19.11.77	СССР	305	929-й ГЛИЦ опытный									
84042680	ПД	№21	33	06	11.77	СССР	306	929-й ГЛИЦ опытный									
84042???	ПД	№21	33	07		СССР	307	опытный									
84042815	П/ПДС	№21	33	0?	1977	СССР	17	Энегродар, Запорожье									
84043008	П/ПДС	№21	34	??		СССР	37	933-й ИАП, Украина									
84043205	П/ПДС	№21	34	??		СССР	77	933-й ИАП, Украина									
84045211	П/ПДС	№21	35	??		СССР	68	933-й ИАП, Украина									
84046147	П/ПДС	№21	36	??		СССР	18	933-й ИАП, Украина Запорожье									
84046180	П/ПДС	№21	36	??		СССР	87	933-й ИАП, Украина									
84046705	П/ПДС	№21	36	??		СССР	85	82-й ИАП									
84049608	П/ПДС	№21	37	??	21.12.77	СССР	09	Украина									
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2420										
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2421										
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2422										
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2423										
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2424										
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2425										
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2426										
84055986	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2427	фото									
	П/ПДС	№21			1979	Сирия	2428										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2431										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2432										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2433										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2434										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2435										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2436										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2437										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2438										
	П/ПДС	№21			1980	Сирия	2439										
	ПД	№21	01	01	12.78	СССР		первый									
84002344	ПД	№21				СССР		790-й ИАП потерян 19.08.80									
84002504	ПД	№21				СССР	04	Монино									
840?2207	ПД	№21				СССР		Украина, Алжир FU-75 110 EdC									
020??124	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	124	sq1035 ПНС, РЛ сбит 06.05.15									
020??127	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	127	фото									
840??175	П	№21				Ливия	175	фото									
840??181	П	№21				Ливия	181	фото									
840??305	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	305	фото									
840??407	П	№21				Ливия	407	фото									
840??485	П	№21				Ливия	485	фото									
840??509	П	№21				Ливия	509	фото									
840??623	П	№21				Ливия	623	фото									
840?1123	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	1123	модель									
840?2204	П	№21				Ливия	2204	фото									
840?6001	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	6001										
840??004	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	004										
840?6008	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	6008										
840?6012	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	6012										
840?6015	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	6015										
840?6716	ПД	№21				Ливия	6716										
840?7003	ПД	№21				Ливия	7003	уничтожен на земле 2011									
840?7027	ПД	№21				Ливия	7027										
840?7029	ПД	№21				Ливия	7029										
840??702	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	702										
840?7703	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	7703										
840?7708	П	№21				Ливия	7708	1035sq									
840??731	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	731										
840?7811	П	№21				Ливия	7811										
840??903	П	№21				Ливия	903	1035sq									
	П	№21				Алжир	FU-26	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-36	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-37	110 EdC 									
840???04	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-41	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-45	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	356	FU-56 110 EdC									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-57	110 EdC									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-58	110 EdC									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-71	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-72	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-73	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-76	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-78	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-84	110 EdC 									
840?5243	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-93	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Алжир	FU-94	110 EdC 									
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25201	Уничтожен на земле									
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25202										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25203										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25204	96sq									
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25205										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25206										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25207										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25208										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25209										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25210										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25211										
	ПДЭ	№21				Ирак	25411	84sq									
84010846	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	385	FU-85 110 EdC									
84010894	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-	110 EdC 									
84012348?	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-48	110 EdC 									
84012349?	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-52	110 EdC 									
84012705	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-31	110 EdC потерян									
84013002	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-75	110 EdC 									
84013608	ПДЭ	№21			1984	Алжир	FU-67	110 EdC 									
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3100										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3101										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3102										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3103										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3104										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3105										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3106										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3107										
84015037	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3108										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3109										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3110										
	ПД	№21			1984	Сирия	3111										
?????266		№21			1979	Сирия											
?????268		№21			1979	Сирия											
?????270		№21			1979	Сирия											
?????275		№21			1979	Сирия											
????4101		№21			1979	Сирия											
840?2519	ПД	№21				Сирия			

220СА01	ПУ	№21	01	01	02.71	СССР		новый монтаж									
22005031	ПУ	№21			21.04.72	СССР	81	Ставропольское ВВАИУ									
22005047	ПУ	№21			25.04.72	СССР	84	83-й ГвИАП, 933-й ИАП Ставропольское ВВАИУ									
22010746	ПУ	№21				СССР	01										
22018746	ПУ	№21				СССР	91	Кубинка									
22021024	ПУ	№21				СССР	55	933-й ИАП, Украина									
22024401	ПУ	№21				СССР	02	ЛИИ									
	ПУ	№21				Алжир	FL-10										
	ПУ	№21				Алжир	FL-20	515 EdR 									
	ПУ	№21				Алжир	FL-30										
	ПУ	№21				Ирак	25001										
	ПУ	№21				Ирак	25002										
220?5117	ПУ	№21			1980	Ливия	5117	ПНС									
220?5145	ПУ	№21			1980	Ливия	5145										
2202?181	ПУ	№21			1980	Ливия	181	ПНС, РЛ									
220??207	ПУ	№21			1980	Ливия	207										
22028208	ПУ	№21			1980	Ливия	8208	ПНС, РЛ									
2202?994	ПУ	№21			1980	Ливия	994	1035sq									
	ПУ	№21			1981	Сирия	2480										
	ПУ	№21			1981	Сирия	2481										
	ПУ	№21			1981	Сирия	2482	фото									
	ПУ	№21			1981	Сирия	2483										
	ПУ	№21			1981	Сирия	2485										
22030345	ПУ	№21				СССР	60	933-й ИАП, Украина									
22033345	ПУ	№21			30.11.81	СССР	60										
22034855	ПУ	№21				СССР	05	786-й ИАП, завод №21									
22035314	ПУ	№21				СССР		Котлас									
22036207	ПУ	№21			30.11.82	СССР	94	174-й ГвИАП потерян 10.12.96									
22036241	ПУ	№21				СССР	95	7000 АБ									
22036819	ПУ	№21			1983	СССР		Котлас									
22036981	ПУ	№21			1983	СССР	001	Украина, Запорожье									
22037215	ПУ	№21			28.09.83	СССР	81										
22037266	ПУ	№21			1983	СССР	18	61-й ИАП									
22037313	ПУ	№21			1983	СССР	19	61-й ИАП, 558-й АРЗ Боровая									
22039185	ПУ	№21			10.09.83	СССР	96	82-й ИАП, 790-й ИАП									
22040418	ПУ	№21				СССР	90	Ходынка									
22040578	ПУ	№21				СССР	22	Кубинка									
22040605	ПУ	№21				СССР	77	929-й ГЛИЦ									
22043135	ПУ	№21			30.04.85	СССР	94	82-й ИАП, 790-й ИАП									
22044011	ПУ	№21				СССР	02	Жуковский									
220?4?76	ПУ	№21				Алжир	FL-10		

66001012	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	43	929-й ГЛИЦ Таганрог									
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	14?	10-й ОРАП									
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	15?	10-й ОРАП									
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	21?	10-й ОРАП									
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	22?	10-й ОРАП									
66002012	БМ	№21	02	01		СССР	18	10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66002045	БМ	№21	02	02		СССР	16	10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66002104	БМ	№21	02	03		СССР	17	10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66002???	БМ	№21	02	0?		СССР	23	10-й ОРАП									
66002227	БМ	№21	02	05		СССР	24?	10-й ОРАП									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	25	10-й ОРАП									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	26	10-й ОРАП потерян 19.09.86									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	27	10-й ОРАП									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	21	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	22	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	23	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	24	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	25	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	26	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	27	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	28	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	29	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004506	БМ	№21	03	13		СССР	31	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004???	БМ	№21	03	14	1985	СССР	32	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66004708	БМ	№21	03	15	02.08.85	СССР	33	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005???	БМ	№21	04	01	1985	СССР	37?	4-й ЦБП, 929-й ГЛИЦ 									
66005???	БМ	№21	04	02	1985	СССР	38?	4-й ЦБП, 929-й ГЛИЦ 									
66005125	БМ	№21	04	03	31.07.85	СССР	70	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005204	БМ	№21	04	04	31.07.85	СССР	71	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005246	БМ	№21	04	05	31.09.85	СССР	72	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005289	БМ	№21	04	06	31.09.85	СССР	73	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005304	БМ	№21	04	07	31.09.85	СССР	74	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005306	БМ	№21	04	08	1985	СССР	408	ЛИИ									
66005382	БМ	№21	04	09	29.11.85	СССР	75	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005398	БМ	№21	04	10	29.11.85	СССР	76	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005407	БМ	№21	04	11	20.12.85	СССР	77	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005425	БМ	№21	04	12	30.12.85	СССР	78	931-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия, Боровая									
66005444	БМ	№21	04	13	29.01.86	СССР	79	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005521	БМ	№21	04	14	10.02.86	СССР	80	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия									
66005545	БМ	№21	04	15	10.02.86	СССР	81	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия

----------


## MiG-25ua

Посмотрел железяки с МиГ-25 вот есть такие номера.

840АС-05
2201-640
485   39010600
441 84026977 84 721002800

----------


## AndyM

РБВ №21 Алжир FG-34 510 EdR
>> 020_3242
840??407 П №21 Ливия 407 фото
>> 02020407 РБ №21 Ливия 407 sq1035 Потерян 83-86 ??
840??485 П №21 Ливия 485 фото
>> 02020485 РБ №21 Ливия 485 sq1035 ??

02019931 73: Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:116672) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-25RBT
22018174 53: https://russianplanes.net/id210217

----------


## sovietjet

> 02020731	РБ/РБТ	№21				СССР	36	968 ОИИСАП, 47-й ОГвРАП									
> 02020736	РБ/РБТ	№21				СССР		Болгария 736 потерян 12.04.84									
> 02020754	РБ/РБТ	№21				СССР		Болгария 754 Украина


02020731 был в Болгарии с борт *731*. В 1992г он, борт 754 и УБ борт 51 возвращенный в России в обмен на пять МиГ-23МЛД.

----------


## Djoker

Ливийцы оживляют МиГ-25?







https://twitter.com/oryxspioenkop/st...85086106046467

----------


## FLOGGER

Непонятно, откуда взялись обозначения Е-133 (Р-3 и Р-4)? Не нашел самолет 840СМ02.

----------


## ПСП

*84008110* МиГ-25ПД №26 из 28 иап ПВО (Кричев).  Самолет Кричевского полка, по расформированию переданный в 790 иап (Хотилово).

----------


## FLOGGER

Разве в Монино два самолета с б\н 04: 30112 и 02504? И еще: самолет МИГ-25П с б.н. 83 не МИГ-25П-5, а МИГ-25П-9. и з.н. у него 840СМ02.

----------


## FLOGGER

Посмотрел фото ливийского 499. Не думаю, что он РБ. Скорее всего это РБТ.
P.S. Давно не могу получить ответ на вопрос как отличить Р от чистых РБ?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Хочу внести небольшие коррективы по БМ. 
Эти 12 БМ с завода поступили в 931 ограп в Вернойхен ГСВГ, а когда был вывод с ГСВГ, их объединили с Бжегским полком из Польши и перебазировали в Щучин в 151 орап рэб, а затем были перегнаны в Барановичи, где и завершили свое существование. Из этого списка один БМ забрали в музей Боровую под Минском. И один БМ был потерян в Щучине. При проведении ЛТУ на взлете при УМП сработал сигнал "Пожар" с ростом температуры одного двигателя а затем второго, летчик Прокопов катапультировался. 
66005125 БМ №21 04 03 31.07.85 СССР 70 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005204 БМ №21 04 04 31.07.85 СССР 71 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005246 БМ №21 04 05 31.09.85 СССР 72 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005289 БМ №21 04 06 31.09.85 СССР 73 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005304 БМ №21 04 07 31.09.85 СССР 74 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005382 БМ №21 04 09 29.11.85 СССР 75 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005398 БМ №21 04 10 29.11.85 СССР 76 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005407 БМ №21 04 11 20.12.85 СССР 77 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005425 БМ №21 04 12 30.12.85 СССР 78 931-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия, Боровая 
66005444 БМ №21 04 13 29.01.86 СССР 79 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005521 БМ №21 04 14 10.02.86 СССР 80 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66005545 БМ №21 04 15 10.02.86 СССР 81 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 

А эти БМ получал полк в Польше 164 ограп с последующим выводом в Щучин а затем в Барановичи.
 66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 21 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 22 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 23 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 24 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 25 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 26 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 27 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 28 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 29 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004506 БМ №21 03 13 СССР 31 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004??? БМ №21 03 14 1985 СССР 32 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66004708 БМ №21 03 15 02.08.85 СССР 33 164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 

А первыми получили БМ полк в Щучине 10 орап, и до вывода в Барановичи ни кому не передавались. 2 БМ были потеряны один при облете, а второй сел с убранными шасси после полета на разгон, Летчик Поступной.
66001??? БМ №21 01 0? СССР 14? 10-й ОРАП 
66001??? БМ №21 01 0? СССР 15? 10-й ОРАП 
66001??? БМ №21 01 0? СССР 21? 10-й ОРАП 
66001??? БМ №21 01 0? СССР 22? 10-й ОРАП 
66002012 БМ №21 02 01 СССР 18 10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66002045 БМ №21 02 02 СССР 16 10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66002104 БМ №21 02 03 СССР 17 10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия 
66002??? БМ №21 02 0? СССР 23 10-й ОРАП 
66002227 БМ №21 02 05 СССР 24? 10-й ОРАП 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 25 10-й ОРАП 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 26 10-й ОРАП потерян 19.09.86 
66004??? БМ №21 03 0? СССР 27 10-й ОРАП

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Посмотрел фото ливийского 499. Не думаю, что он РБ. Скорее всего это РБТ.
> P.S. Давно не могу получить ответ на вопрос как отличить Р от чистых РБ?


В полках все разведчики называли РБ и какое разведоборудование стаяло (Вираж, Тангаж, Сабля, Шомпал, Куб,  Шар)  , а 3-я буква касалась техсостава т.к. на самолетах была разная схема электропитания. На самолетах с РТР(Вираж, Тангаж) стоял фотоаппарат.
Р это были первые разведчики без доведенной системы бомбометания Пеленг, а в полках были только РБ с системой бомбометания навигационным способом с Н=20000м на М=2,35 в автоматическом режиме. Возможно Р были в Шаталово, где самолет проходил войсковые испытания.

----------


## ПСП

*840СК06* МиГ-25П №96 764 иап (Пермь).  
*840СК03* МиГ-25П 764 иап (Пермь).

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

764 иап. Разве не 840*СМ*?
 


https://ok.ru/group/43256232280291/album/52959333056739

----------


## L39aero

А откуда в Таганроге материализовался один из двух сохранившихся БМ?

----------


## Avia M

> А откуда в Таганроге материализовался один из двух сохранившихся БМ?


Возможно:

Командующий 4-й воздушной армии Владимир Михайлов (Главком ВВС РФ в 2002-2007 годах, генерал армии, Герой России), поддержал идею создания музея. Директивой от 23 апреля 1995 года В. Михайлов распорядился оставить в качестве экспонатов будущего музея 4 разнотипных самолета, планировавшихся ранее к утилизации - МиГ-21бис, МиГ-23М, МиГ-25БМ и Су-22. Так 23 апреля стал днём рождения Таганрогского музея авиационной техники, а генерал армии Владимир Михайлов его «крёстным отцом».

МиГ-25БМ (НАТО - Foxbat-F) б/н 43, заводской № 66001012, Таганрогский авиационный музей, Таганрог, Россия. Зимой 1995 г. был на испытаниях в ГЛИЦ.

----------


## ПСП

> 764 иап. Разве не 840*СМ*?
>  
> 
> https://ok.ru/group/43256232280291/album/52959333056739


Да, снимки эти, но загрузить не получилось.
Прочитал 840СК06. Может я и ошибся.

----------


## L39aero

МиГ-25БМ (НАТО - Foxbat-F) б/н 43, заводской № 66001012, Таганрогский авиационный музей, Таганрог, Россия. Зимой 1995 г. был на испытаниях в ГЛИЦ.
Спасибо.)

----------


## cobra_73

А никто не в курсе случайоно каких годов выпуска МиГ-25 сейчас служат в Алжире. Самые последние строевые МиГ-25 в мире.

----------


## lindr

Там разные. Часть советская поставка 83-84, часть конверсия из наличия стран СНГ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Непонятно, откуда взялись обозначения Е-133 (Р-3 и Р-4)? Не нашел самолет 840СМ02.


Интересно: год прошел, а так и не получил ответа на свой вопрос.

----------


## lindr

Кажется не было раньше

840?6007	ПДЭ	№21				Ливия	007	ПНС фото

----------


## AndyM

Фото 3 = МиГ-25РУ 5117?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Нашёл в ОК, автора сходу не укажу, один из бывших лётчиков, адрес страницы не сохранил (возможно, найду).

В "Матчасти" 3 или 4 ветки по МиГ-25, как бы их аккуратно объединить, вот вопрос в свете глобального реинжиниринга форума ;).

Думаю, тут наиболее уместно.

----------


## Transit

А у кого нибудь есть подробности по случаям указанным в таблице? Расшифровать получается только половину:


30.06.1973	МиГ-25П	К	148 цбп	Савастлейка	м-р В.В. Майстренко (+)
??.??.1973	МиГ-25П	К	786 иап	Правдинск	 м-р И.Г. Мотолько?
??.??.1976	МиГ-25П	А	530 иап	Соколовка	к-н В Остапенко
16.04.1976	МиГ-25ПУ	А	524 иап	Летнеозерск	п-к В.Г. Царьков/ п/п-к А.Г. Киян
24.06.1977	МиГ-25ПУ №15	К	445 иап	Котлас	к-н В.А. Кандрушин /ст.л-т В.Т. Пырочкин
??.??.1977	МиГ-25П	А	530 иап	Соколовка	А.Корнелюк
01.03.1977	МиГ-25П	К	82 иап	Насосная	А.Пелешенко
26.10.1977	МиГ-25П	К	82 иап	Насосная	ст.л-т В. Рахимов
10.01.1978	МиГ-25П	К	786 иап	Правдинск	к-н В.Ю. Конюхов	
??.10.1979	МиГ-25ПД	К	82 иап	Насосная	к-н А. Голушко
14.05.1980	МиГ-25ПДС	А	61 иап	Барановичи
14.05.1980	МиГ-25ПДС №41	А	61 иап	Барановичи
08.07.1980	МиГ-25ПД	К	146 иап	Васильков	ст.л-т А. Рассаохин
20.08.1980	МиГ-25ПД з/н 84002344	К	790 иап	Хотилово	м-р Х. А. Муратов
*??.??.1980		К	530 иап	Соколовка	В. И. Богомолов* или это Боголюбов в 1983?
03.03.1981	МиГ-25ПД	К	790 иап	Хотилово	п/п-к В.К. Фадеев
27.04.1981	МиГ-25ПУ	А	445 иап	Котлас	м-р Г. Кожевников/Видеооператор И. Некрасов 
03.09.1982	МиГ-25ПД	К	790 иап	Хотилово	п/п-к В.М. Клюкин
07.12.1982	МиГ-25ПДС	А	933 иап	Кайдаки	п-к В.К. Губанов
27.08.1983	МиГ-25ПД	К	738 иап	Мокрая	В. Мартемьянов	
*01.09.1983	МиГ-25ПДС №24	К	530 иап	Соколовка	п/п-к Боголюбов* не указан в таблице
*12.03.1984	МиГ-25ПДС №42	А	146 иап	Васильков	* не указан в таблице
16.07.1984	МиГ-25ПУ №10	К	933 иап	Кайдаки	п/п-к В.В. Семёнов/м-р Л.Д. Лемеш
28.05.1987	МиГ-25ПУ	А	146 иап	Попельня	м-р Марков / к-н Чернышев
26.05.1987	МиГ-25ПД	А	790 иап	Хотилово	
15.06.1987	МиГ-25ПУ №90	А	82 иап	Насосная	В. Сириков /Ю. Поварицин

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно: ни одного РБ! С чего бы это?

----------


## lindr

> Интересно: ни одного РБ! С чего бы это?


С того, что это статистика только по типу 84 (П,ПД,ПДС)

----------


## FLOGGER

Тогда понятно.

----------


## BAE

> С того, что это статистика только по типу 84 (П,ПД,ПДС)


А также по типу изд. 22 (ПУ).

----------


## FLOGGER

Это тоже понятно.

----------


## ДА-200

Авиамузей в Риге
МиГ-25РУ?, борт 30, КМ-1М и фонарь передней кабине  - из самолета зав. № 020СМ03

----------


## Avia M

> 22024401	ПУ	№21	СССР	02	ЛИИ


Интересно, цена за пару?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 84015037 ПД №21 1984 Сирия *3108* (٣١٠٨).

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 84015037 ПД №21 1984 Сирия 3108

----------


## Fencer

Интересно какова дальнейшая судьба МиГ-25П, угнанного в Японию, после возвращения в СССР. Читал он стал учебным пособием - где именно и ныне ещё жив?

----------


## FLOGGER

Это вопрос? Я слышал, вроде, в Даугавпилсе он был. Но не уверен, давно разговор был...

----------


## Fencer

> Это вопрос? Я слышал, вроде, в Даугавпилсе он был. Но не уверен, давно разговор был...


Да, вопрос. Посмотрел в своем компьютере - нашел этот МиГ-25П в Даугавпилсском ВВАИУ ПВО.

----------


## Avia M

Цитата... 




> Возвращенный МиГ-25П отправили в авиационное училище в Даугавпилсе в качестве учебного пособия. В конце 1980-х годов его списали, все приборы сняли, а фюзеляж вывезли на свалку.


Каких-либо иных подтверждений (фото, документы, к примеру) не имеется, судя по всему...

----------


## Подполковник

> Да, вопрос. Посмотрел в своем компьютере - нашел этот МиГ-25П в Даугавпилсском ВВАИУ ПВО.


Это не тот Миг-25П. Это фото из музейной стоянки Училища.
Я обучался в Училище (ДВАИУ ПВО, Затем, с 1980 г. ДВВАИУ) течение 5 лет (1977-1982 гг.). Так вот Чугуевский Миг имел бортовой номер 31 (красный). Как мне рассказывал один из ветеранов Училища в какой то момент приехала комиссия из Москвы во главе с генералом. Когда ему показали знаменитый Миг он примерно сказал: "Это что, памятник лётчику-предателю?" И было принято решение самолёт разобрать. Естественно, все факультеты демонтировали своё. Двигатели снимали СД-шники (1-й факультет), ну и т.д. Кабина была на нашем факультете (3-й; АО) в учебном корпусе. На базе её на стеллажах был развёрнут ПНК-25 (СКВ, САУ). Всё было подключено к эл. питанию и проводились практические занятия с курсантами. 
И ещё, будучи в карауле на уч. аэродроме курсе на 2-м или 3-м я увидел остов (фюзеляж), стоял на шасси, но уже без двигателей, крыльев, килей, стабилизаторов. Я заглянул в ниши стоек. Всё было расписано иероглифами. Послюнявил палец и попробовал, как стирается. Не получилось, краска маркеров оказалась крепкой.
Во такая история Миг-25П из Чугуевки.

----------


## BAE

> Это не тот Миг-25П. Это фото из музейной стоянки Училища.
> Я обучался в Училище (ДВАИУ ПВО, Затем, с 1980 г. ДВВАИУ) течение 5 лет (1977-1982 гг.). Так вот Чугуевский Миг имел бортовой номер 31 (красный). Как мне рассказывал один из ветеранов Училища в какой то момент приехала комиссия из Москвы во главе с генералом. Когда ему показали знаменитый Миг он примерно сказал: "Это что, памятник лётчику-предателю?" И было принято решение самолёт разобрать. Естественно, все факультеты демонтировали своё. Двигатели снимали СД-шники (1-й факультет), ну и т.д. Кабина была на нашем факультете (3-й; АО) в учебном корпусе. На базе её на стеллажах был развёрнут ПНК-25 (СКВ, САУ). Всё было подключено к эл. питанию и проводились практические занятия с курсантами. 
> И ещё, будучи в карауле на уч. аэродроме курсе на 2-м или 3-м я увидел остов (фюзеляж), стоял на шасси, но уже без двигателей, крыльев, килей, стабилизаторов. Я заглянул в ниши стоек. Всё было расписано иероглифами. Послюнявил палец и попробовал, как стирается. Не получилось, краска маркеров оказалась крепкой.
> Во такая история Миг-25П из Чугуевки.


Как однокашник товарища Подполковника (Олег, привет!), полностью подтверждаю его сведения.
Сам я палец не слюнявил, но иероглифы точно были.  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> И ещё, будучи в карауле на уч. аэродроме курсе на 2-м или 3-м я увидел остов (фюзеляж), стоял на шасси, но уже без двигателей, крыльев, килей, стабилизаторов.


Скажите, а какое время просуществовал остов? Получается комиссия при Вас (в период обучения) приезжала?

----------


## Подполковник

Я не знаю судьбу фюзеляжа. Скорее всего, был утилизирован в какой то момент, ничего ценного там уже не оставалось. Когда приезжала  комиссия мне неизвестно...

----------


## Fencer

> Это не тот Миг-25П. Это фото из музейной стоянки Училища.
> Я обучался в Училище (ДВАИУ ПВО, Затем, с 1980 г. ДВВАИУ) течение 5 лет (1977-1982 гг.). Так вот Чугуевский Миг имел бортовой номер 31 (красный). Как мне рассказывал один из ветеранов Училища в какой то момент приехала комиссия из Москвы во главе с генералом. Когда ему показали знаменитый Миг он примерно сказал: "Это что, памятник лётчику-предателю?" И было принято решение самолёт разобрать. Естественно, все факультеты демонтировали своё. Двигатели снимали СД-шники (1-й факультет), ну и т.д. Кабина была на нашем факультете (3-й; АО) в учебном корпусе. На базе её на стеллажах был развёрнут ПНК-25 (СКВ, САУ). Всё было подключено к эл. питанию и проводились практические занятия с курсантами. 
> И ещё, будучи в карауле на уч. аэродроме курсе на 2-м или 3-м я увидел остов (фюзеляж), стоял на шасси, но уже без двигателей, крыльев, килей, стабилизаторов. Я заглянул в ниши стоек. Всё было расписано иероглифами. Послюнявил палец и попробовал, как стирается. Не получилось, краска маркеров оказалась крепкой.
> Во такая история Миг-25П из Чугуевки.


Очень интересно было об этом узнать.

----------


## Avia M

> Я не знаю судьбу фюзеляжа. Скорее всего, был утилизирован в какой то момент, ничего ценного там уже не оставалось. Когда приезжала  комиссия мне неизвестно...


На 2-м или 3-м курсе Вы его видели. О комиссии рассказал ветеран. Соотв., минимум три года фюзеляж присутствовал... Так получается.

----------


## AndyM

49427:
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:129220) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-25PDS 98 WHITE

----------


## Avia M

Цитата с  форума...




> Ну а с МИГ-25П угнанным ст. лейтенантом Беленко с аэр. Чугуевка в Японию в 1976 году явно переборщили. Его если разберешь до винтика, потом  уже не соберешь. В Д-пилсе на учебном аэр. он стоял без плоскостей и килей с надписью на японском "Сделано топорно, но задумано с умом". После изучения супостатом самолета в аппаратуре наведения и целеуказания почему-то один блок стоял к верху ногами. Там же стрелка была нарисована, где верх, а где низ!





> Интересно, а куда его еще приписывали? Могу всегда подтвердить, что до июня 1979 года этот МИГ-25П находился на учебном аэродроме Даугавпилсского ВАИУ. С какой целью его притащили в наше училище не знаю, учебный процесс подготовки курсантов проходил на других МИГ-25П. А этот стоял  как ворона с подбитым крылом вдалеке от своих собратьев.

----------


## ПСП

Остатки МИГ-25П на учебном аэродроме Даугавпилсского ВАИУ. На нижнем снимке видны иероглифы. 1976-1981г. (Ok.ru)

----------


## Fencer

> На нижнем снимке видны иероглифы. 1976-1981г. (Ok.ru)


Интересно с какой целью наносились иероглифы - ведь МиГ-25П Япония собиралась возвращать СССР?

----------


## BAE

> 49427:
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:129220) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-25PDS 98 WHITE


Этот борт входил в состав 1аэ 933 иап, аэр. Кайдаки, г. Днепропетровск. 
Длительное время (с 1996) находился на хранении на Запорожском АРЗ "Мигремонт". 
В августе этого года доставлен в музей авиатехники в г. Полтава, сейчас находится в стадии сборки.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно с какой целью наносились иероглифы - ведь МиГ-25П Япония собиралась возвращать СССР?


Они его еще изучали! Метки ставили, где размеры замерить, где пробы металла взять, где сфотографировать и т д!

----------


## Fencer

> Они его еще изучали! Метки ставили, где размеры замерить, где пробы металла взять, где сфотографировать и т д!


То что изучали это мне известно, но вроде должны тайно изучить, а метки как раз прямо указывали на изучение МиГ-25П.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Остатки МИГ-25П на учебном аэродроме Даугавпилсского ВАИУ. На нижнем снимке видны иероглифы. 1976-1981 г.(Ok.ru)


Фото подписано: На первом курсе!!! Миг-25, тот, что Беленко в Японию угнал. Учебный аэродром ДВВАИУ.

----------


## Avia M

> должны тайно изучить,


Кому должны? Разве они давали обязательства, не подходить ближе чем на три метра... Шла война холодная, со всеми вытекающими. Ныне полагаю, ничего не поменялось.

----------


## Avia M

> Фото подписано: На первом курсе!!!


Год не указан? Машина еще не разобрана...

----------


## AndyM

Запорожском АРЗ "Мигремонт":

https://tsn.ua/blogi/themes/o_voine/...07&m=401400825

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, какова дальнейшая судьба в итоге? 

https://russianplanes.net/id275442

Ранее цена указана была, по моему...

----------


## FLOGGER

А что означает буква А в зав. номере?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Год не указан? Машина еще не разобрана...


Год не был указан.

----------


## Avia M

> 22024401	ПУ	№21	СССР	02	ЛИИ





> 22044011	ПУ	№21	СССР	02	Жуковский


*02* это б/н?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А что означает буква А в зав. номере?


Что, никто не знает?

----------


## FLOGGER

> *02* это б/н?


Этот?

----------


## Avia M

> Этот?


Получается в ЛИИ две машины №02?

----------


## FLOGGER

А какая вторая? У меня только эта "02" из ЛИИ.

----------


## Avia M

> А какая вторая? У меня только эта "02" из ЛИИ.


Так пост 59. Два заводских фигурируют...

----------


## Mister Z

> Так пост 59. Два заводских фигурируют...


Первый из них неправильный, не хватает последней цифры.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю это один и тот же самолет, просто идет путаница в зав. номерах. Смотрел на Эйрлайнерс эту машину-там тоже чехарда, мне кажется. Дают и 220244011 и 22044011 - т. е.. пропущена "2". Где-то пропущена 1 (4401), а где-то вместо "1" в конце стоит А, которая, как я теперь думаю и заменяет "1". Вообще, по-моему, номер должен быть 8-значным.

----------


## Avia M

> Дают и 220244011 и 22044011


Ходил вокруг, надо было поискать номер... :Confused:  
Собственно говоря, на сайте ЛИИ не могли ошибиться. Соотв., номер с буквой "А" и принадлежит данной машине...
Хотя с какого... продавать? Стоит себе на аллее.

----------


## AndyM

22024401 - осмотренный

----------


## Avia M

> 22024401 - осмотренный


Получается аллея на продажу, или хуже...

----------


## FLOGGER

Т. е. вот этот борт "02" имеет зав. номер 22024401?



> Получается аллея на продажу, или хуже...


А что хуже?

----------


## Avia M

> А что хуже?


Утилизация.

----------


## FLOGGER

Продажа, КМК, предшествует утилизации. Практически это одно и то же. Или вы думали, что кто-то выкупит и сохранит?

----------


## Avia M

> Или вы думали, что кто-то выкупит и сохранит?


Именно так думаю. Во всяком случае, говорят яковлевцы свою машину намерены отстоять...

----------


## Fencer

> Именно так думаю. Во всяком случае, говорят яковлевцы свою машину намерены отстоять...


Об какой машине речь?

----------


## Avia M

> Об какой машине речь?


Виднеется.

----------


## FLOGGER

Честно говоря я даже не хочу верить, что ЛИИ собирается "толкнуть" эти машины. Они им что, мешают? Или так сложно их содержать? Они же жрать не просят. Покрасил раз в 10 лет - и с плеч долой, никаких проблем. Или кому-то не терпится пополнить свои кошельки?

----------


## Avia M

> Честно говоря я даже не хочу верить, что ЛИИ собирается "толкнуть" эти машины.


Солидарен. Но судя по серийному, получается именно так...
По "слухам", пересекаются интересы разных организаций. Содержание неважнецкое, толстый слой на машинах (не шоколада). За критикуемыми вами, кубинскими машинами, ухаживают лучше. Но это все "лирика". Посмотрим далее, что будет.

----------


## sovietjet

Ирак Ал Асад 2003

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Ирак Ал Асад 2003


25002


Jeroen

----------


## Drwatson



----------


## Drwatson



----------


## Fencer

Пишут ЖБУ для МиГ-25-х.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос: на стр.1 самолет МИГ-25РБС 02050740 указан как потерянный в 79 году. Но есть фото, где этот самолет стоит целехонький и даже неплохо покрашен. И зав. такой же указан: 02050740. Как это понимать?
И еще вопрос. Попались как-то два снимка 25-х, где подписано, что сняты они во время визита в Финляндию. Но что-то я об этом визите не слышал. Был он на самом деле или это заблуждение? И если был, то какой тип 25-х там побывал? Кто-то знает?

----------


## Avia M

Музей Вадима Задорожного.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вопрос: на стр.1 самолет МИГ-25РБС 02050740 указан как потерянный в 79 году. Но есть фото, где этот самолет стоит целехонький и даже неплохо покрашен. И зав. такой же указан: 02050740. Как это понимать?
> И еще вопрос.


Все, второй вопрос снимаю, нашел ответ.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Ув. lindr писал же в самом начале, что неточности возможны. Полагаю, это и есть.

Надо попробовать найти ветеранов 931 гв. орап из Щучина, теряли ли они какую машину в 1979. Если нет, то пройти по известным происшествиям, что-то, возможно, прояснится. Спросить lindr’а, помнит ли он, откуда сведения. 
Номер коллекционно-музейной машины, полагаю, подтверждался физически не раз шильдиками / нанесением ли, формуляром ли. Интересны также подробности продажи финскому коллекционеру 25-го. Машина тогда уже в Европе не была, как понимаю, не при выводе из Вернойхена это было. БМы вернули снова в Щучин, а РБ куда? Как понял, они не вернулись на исходную базу. К слову, где-то встретил, что не РБС, а РБШ, но с каких машин какие станции ставили, на память, естественно, не помню.

В ОК есть сообщество лётчиков МиГ-25. Попробую у них спросить.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ув. lindr писал же в самом начале, что неточности возможны. Полагаю, это и есть.


Возможно.



> Спросить lindr’а, помнит ли он, откуда сведения.


Но он, как видите, здесь не отвечает.



> Номер коллекционно-музейной машины, полагаю, подтверждался физически не раз шильдиками / нанесением ли, формуляром ли.


Я не уверен, что владелец искал шильдики: зачем это ему? Да и знать надо, где искать. А наличие формуляра нам тем более неизвестно. По идее при перевозке через границу всегда указывается и тип изделия, и его зав. номер. Как было тут мы не знаем, к сожалению.



> К слову, где-то встретил, что не РБС, а РБШ,


Возможно, что вы мой пост где-то и видели. Я уже писал, что, по моему мнению, это РБШ. 



> но с каких машин какие станции ставили, на память, естественно, не помню.


Я вообще таких сведений насчет РБС\РБШ и РБК\РБФ нигде не встречал. 



> В ОК есть сообщество лётчиков МиГ-25. Попробую у них спросить.


Будьте добры, т. к. я в ОК не состою и вообще ни в каких соцсетях тоже. Может, что-то и прояснится.

----------


## Avia M

Собрали.

----------


## FLOGGER

А где это он стоит?

----------


## Avia M

См. выше. Пост 84.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знал, спасибо. Давно я у Задорожного не был. Теперь не знаешь, как и выбраться с этими кодами и  пр. :Confused:

----------


## RA3DCS

* Медынь. МиГ-25 с бортовым номером 710* продали на сторону и готовят к отправке новому владельцу.
Хорошо если новый владелец не пункт приема цветного металла.

----------


## Fencer

> [B]Хорошо если новый владелец не пункт приема цветного металла.


Очень большие сомнения чтобы Задорожный продал бы пункту приема цветного металла...

----------


## FLOGGER

МИГ-25-х, наверное, и на БХАТ нет, чтобы можно было оттуда что-то взять для ремонта и восстановления?

----------


## Avia M

> * Медынь. МиГ-25 с бортовым номером 710* продали


Похоже, не соотв. действительности...

----------


## Евгений

> * Медынь. МиГ-25 с бортовым номером 710* продали на сторону и готовят к отправке новому владельцу.
> Хорошо если новый владелец не пункт приема цветного металла.


 Интересно, откуда такая информация?

----------


## Fencer

> Похоже, не соотв. действительности...


Есть информация?

----------


## Fencer

> МИГ-25-х, наверное, и на БХАТ нет, чтобы можно было оттуда что-то взять для ремонта и восстановления?


В России точно, а вот на Украине возможно нелетные сохранились ещё и вообще МиГ-25-е ныне не летают вообще.

----------


## Евгений

> В России точно, а вот на Украине возможно нелетные сохранились ещё и вообще МиГ-25-е ныне не летают вообще.


 Несколько шт МиГ-25 еще стоят в Ржеве.

----------


## Евгений

> Есть информация?


 А у действующего сотрудника музея спросить не проще?

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-25-е ныне не летают вообще.


Это общеизвестно. 
Я спросил потому что на МИГ-ах 23-х, 25-х все фонари в ужасном состоянии. Есть ли возможность при желании ( я имею в виду В. Задорожного) их заменить на нормальные?
P.S. Со Ржева не отдадут, я думаю. Зачем им свое курочить?

----------


## Fishbed21

> А у действующего сотрудника музея спросить не проще?


Так и какова дальнейшая судьба Е-155М, если не секрет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А у действующего сотрудника музея спросить не проще?


Если Евгений тот самый действующий сотрудник. Тогда он и прояснит ситуацию!

----------


## Евгений

Коллеги, информация о отправке в цветмет неверна в корне. В Медыни идет переформатирование экспозиции. Плюсом готовится проект межмузейного сотрудничества. А голословно утверждать об отправке в цветмет самолетов музея, мягко говоря некорректно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Коллеги, информация о отправке в цветмет неверна в корне. В Медыни идет переформатирование экспозиции. Плюсом готовится проект межмузейного сотрудничества. А голословно утверждать об отправке в цветмет самолетов музея, мягко говоря некорректно.


Никто не утверждал на 100% сто самолет пойдет в цветмет. Вы не отвечаете на главный вопрос? Самолет продан или нет?

----------


## Евгений

Александр, а что так безапелляционно? Самолёт принадлежит частному лицу и может быть продан/обменян с любым другим музеем. Более того, мы уже отправляли борта в другие музеи и на памятники в регионы. Но на сегодняшний день это самолёт Музея Задорожного. Хотя честно скажу, количество МиГ-25 для нас явно избыточно. А про цветмет вы написали ( надеюсь, что не в цветмет).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но на сегодняшний день это самолёт Музея Задорожного. Хотя честно скажу, количество МиГ-25 для нас явно избыточно..


Женя, все правильно хозяин барин. Только это не простой МиГ-25. И условия на которых техника с ходынки передавалась Вадиму Задорожному допускала продажу экспонатов третьим лицам? 
Про "цветмет" тоже можно вспомнить, что сделали новые хозяева с Ту-154 что был на ВДНХ-а.

----------


## Евгений

> Женя, все правильно хозяин барин. Только это не простой МиГ-25. И условия на которых техника с ходынки передавалась Вадиму Задорожному допускала продажу экспонатов третьим лицам? 
> Про "цветмет" тоже можно вспомнить, что сделали новые хозяева с Ту-154 что был на ВДНХ-а.


Условия приобретения ходынки это выкуп металлолома в предельно сжатые сроки. Это так к слову. Именно из за этих условий, не удалось тогда вытащить Ми-6.  Судьба Ту-154 это пример того,как не надо было делать человеку, им заведовавшему.... Мы же активно пополняемся техникой и скоро представим ещё несколько новинок.

----------


## Евгений

> Женя, все правильно хозяин барин. Только это не простой МиГ-25. И условия на которых техника с ходынки передавалась Вадиму Задорожному допускала продажу экспонатов третьим лицам? 
> Про "цветмет" тоже можно вспомнить, что сделали новые хозяева с Ту-154 что был на ВДНХ-а.


Условия приобретения ходынки это выкуп металлолома в предельно сжатые сроки. Это так к слову. Именно из за этих условий, не удалось тогда вытащить Ми-6.  Судьба Ту-154 это пример того,как не надо было делать человеку, им заведовавшему.... Мы же активно пополняемая техникой и скоро представим ещё несколько новинок.

----------


## FLOGGER

*Евгений*, я так понимаю, что речь идет про Медынь. Но мои друзья в Москве говорят, что туда не добраться, по крайней мере по-нормальному, туда ничего не идет так, чтоб прямо до места. Как планируется сделать этот, пусть и будущий, музей нормально доступным? И когда он будет вообще открыт для доступа, посещения? Когда это все было на Ходынке, я при любом удобном случае, когда приезжал в Москву, туда ехал, я бывал там десятки раз в самое разное время: от его появления (открытия) до полного уничтожения. А как дальше будет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Условия приобретения ходынки это выкуп металлолома в предельно сжатые сроки. Это так к слову.


Женя, по цене металлолома. Не все там было металлоломом, большая часть экспонатов была в более менее приличном состоянии. Это тоже так к слову!

----------


## Евгений

> Женя, по цене металлолома. Не все там было металлоломом, большая часть экспонатов была в более менее приличном состоянии. Это тоже так к слову!


Александр, то что было самолетами, по документам давно было оформлено металлоломом. Более того это было сделано еще в 2005-2006гг бывшими собственниками.

----------


## Евгений

> *Евгений*, я так понимаю, что речь идет про Медынь. Но мои друзья в Москве говорят, что туда не добраться, по крайней мере по-нормальному, туда ничего не идет так, чтоб прямо до места. Как планируется сделать этот, пусть и будущий, музей нормально доступным? И когда он будет вообще открыт для доступа, посещения? Когда это все было на Ходынке, я при любом удобном случае, когда приезжал в Москву, туда ехал, я бывал там десятки раз в самое разное время: от его появления (открытия) до полного уничтожения. А как дальше будет?


В Медынь уже достаточно давно организуются экскурсии, люди приезжают сами и даже прилетают)))

----------


## RA3DCS

> люди приезжают сами и даже прилетают)))


Валера, покупай свой самолет! Будешь летать на Экскурсии.

----------


## Евгений

Шутки шутками, но поток туристов и гостей в Медынь постоянный.

----------


## Red307

А автомобильной дороги в эту самую Медынь нету?
На карте вроде от Обнинска направо жирная дорога идёт. Если конечно имеется в виду Медынь в калужской области.

----------


## Антоха

> А автомобильной дороги в эту самую Медынь нету?
> На карте вроде от Обнинска направо жирная дорога идёт. Если конечно имеется в виду Медынь в калужской области.


Там прекрасная дорога от Малоярославца. Можно ехать по платной без ограничений или по старому калужскому шоссе, которое тоже в идеальном состоянии.
Подъездная дорога к музею асфальтирована и не представляет проблем для проезда.

----------


## Red307

> Там прекрасная дорога от Малоярославца. Можно ехать по платной без ограничений или по старому калужскому шоссе, которое тоже в идеальном состоянии.
> Подъездная дорога к музею асфальтирована и не представляет проблем для проезда.


Просто выше было написано, что "туда не добраться по-нормальному". Я подумал, что это какая-то непроходимая глушь

----------


## Евгений

> Просто выше было написано, что "туда не добраться по-нормальному". Я подумал, что это какая-то непроходимая глушь


Там сейчас везде хорошие подъезды .

----------


## Red307

> Там сейчас везде хорошие подъезды .


Это какой-то аэродром? В инете про Медынь что-то мало информации

----------


## FLOGGER

> Просто выше было написано, что "туда не добраться по-нормальному". Я подумал, что это какая-то непроходимая глушь


Когда я это писал, то я не имел в виду, что там "какая-то непроходимая глушь". Я имел в виду другое и  здесь это подтвердили: либо на своем самолете, либо на своей машине. Ни тем , ни другим я не располагаю. Для меня нормально - это сел на автобус и тебя довезли до места. Или электричка. Короче, общественный транспорт.

----------


## Avia M

> сел на автобус и тебя довезли до места. .


Выберите дату...

https://bus.tutu.ru/%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%...B%D0%BD%D1%8C/

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот за это спасибо. Буду знать.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-25ПУ-СОТН б/н 22 в музее техники Вадима Задорожного.
https://russianplanes.net/id290179
https://russianplanes.net/id290178

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-25РБС – заводской номер 02053164, бортовой номер «07» белого цвета без окантовки. Корпус серого цвета. Состоял на вооружении 10-го отдельного разведывательного авиаполка. Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 4.

----------


## Fencer

> 66005425 БМ №21 04 12 30.12.85 СССР 78 931-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия, Боровая


Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.



> МиГ-25БМ – заводской номер 66005425, бортовой номер «78» красного цвета с белой окантовкой, был построен в конце 1985 г. и является одним из последних выпущенных МиГ-25БМ. В начале 1986 г. был принят на вооружение 3-й аэ в/ч п.п. 82377 (г. Вернойхен, ГСВГ). В июле 1990 года 3 аэ на МиГ-25БМ передислоцировалась на аэродром Щучин в БВО. В Щучине эта эскадрилья вошла в состав 151 отдельного авиационного полка радиоэлектронной борьбы 26 воздушной армии, который передислоцировался в Щучин годом ранее. После списания использовался в качестве учебного пособия на аэродроме военного факультета Минского государственного высшего авиационного колледжа. На момент списания самолёт выработал около 20% назначенного ресурса. В музее с 24 мая 2012 года.

----------


## Fencer

> 22037313	ПУ	№21			1983	СССР	19	61-й ИАП, 558-й АРЗ Боровая


Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.



> МиГ-25ПУ – заводской номер 22037313, бортовой номер «18» первоначально голубого, с 2009 года – красного цвета с чёрной окантовкой. Корпус тёмно серого цвета (до 2015 года светло серого). Состоял на вооружении 61-го истребительного авиационного полка 2-й отдельной армии ПВО, в 1998 году перевезён из Баранович в Боровую (официально считается первым экспонатом музея).
> В данное время самолет  разобран и подготовлен к перемещению на аэродром Липки.

----------


## Fencer

> 22037266	ПУ	№21			1983	СССР	18	61-й ИАП


Белорусский авиадневник - Гродненская область



> МиГ-25ПУ – бортовой номер "18" голубого цвета (с августа 2011 г. по август 2015 г. без бортового номера), заводской номер 22037266. Установлен на шасси на постаменте возле автомобильной развязки на пересечении трассы М6 Минск - Гродно и дороги Р51 Острино – Щучин в качестве символа авиационного прошлого Щучина. Установлен в июле 2015 года. 
> На переднем торце постамента размещена табличка с текстом: "МиГ-25ПУ учебно-боевой вариант истребителя-перехватчика. Спроектирован в конструкторском бюро Микояна-Гуревича в начале 60-х годов 20 века. Серийно выпускался в СССР с 1969 по 1985 год. Максимальная скорость – 2981,5 км/ч. Максимальная дальность полёта – 2400 км. 21 августа 1977 года лётчик-испытатель А. Федотов установил на этой машине абсолютный мировой рекорд высоты полёта 37 650 м, а всего на самолёте этого типа установлены 29 мировых рекордов."
> Ранее МиГ-25ПУ находился в г. Щучин на территории бывшего военного городка в сквере по улице Авиаторов, где был установлен в сентябре 1999 г. на шасси на бетонном основании у бывшего штаба разведполка как памятник лётчикам 10-го отдельного разведывательного авиационного Московско-Кёнигсбергского Краснознаменного ордена Суворова 3-й степени полка (в/ч 21803), базировавшегося здесь с 1961 года до 90-х годов.
> Памятник был установлен в 1999 году. К тому времени 10–й орап был расформирован, а в Щучине дислоцировалась 134–я школа младших авиационных специалистов. По инициативе начальника школы, бывшего командира авиаполка полковника Владимира Рябова из Барановичского авиаремонтного завода в шмас в качестве учебного пособия передали корпус МиГ–25ПУ с перспективой использования его в качестве памятника авиаторам 10–го орап. МиГ-25ПУ состоял на вооружении 61-го истребительного авиационного полка 2-й отдельной армии ПВО в Барановичах. Все самолеты МиГ–25РУ, которые были в составе 10–го орап, к тому времени были утилизированы, поэтому в Щучине установили похожую на него спарку-перехватчик.
> В 2003 году в связи с завершением расформирования частей Щучинского гарнизона числившийся на балансе одной из них МиГ–25ПУ подлежал разборке и утилизации. Ветераны, спасая самолет, выступили с предложением установить в честь 979–го и 10–го авиаполков на постамент на въезде в Щучин самолет–памятник МиГ–25ПУ и приурочить это событие к 60–летию освобождения Беларуси. 18 мая 2004 года вышел приказ министра обороны Беларуси за № 451 о передаче корпуса списанного самолета МиГ–25ПУ с баланса войсковой части 55085 на баланс жилищно–коммунального хозяйства Щучина. Однако только через 11 лет, в июле 2015 года, пожелание ветеранов было реализовано и МиГ-25ПУ переместили с улицы Авиаторов на постамент перед въездом в Щучин.
> В 2013 году бурно обсуждалась идея перенести МиГ-25ПУ из Щучина в музей военной техники под открытым небом в Гродно. Однако жители Щучина выступили категорически против данной инициативы..

----------


## Avia M

> Медынь. МиГ-25 с бортовым номером 710 продали на сторону и готовят к отправке новому владельцу.
> Хорошо если новый владелец не пункт приема цветного металла.


Судя по всему, сохранится... :Cool:  

https://youtu.be/L4pTNUxinok

----------


## Intruder

Оч. похоже в В Пышму.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-25ПУ-СОТН - Рядом с космосом https://zen.yandex.ru/media/tmuseum/...8a81714e008b4c

----------


## FLOGGER

А сколько в ЛИИ было 25-х спарок оборудованных СОТН? Я имею в виду №№02 и 22? 22-я точно, а 02?

----------


## Fencer

> А сколько в ЛИИ было 25-х спарок оборудованных СОТН? Я имею в виду №№02 и 22? 22-я точно, а 02?


https://russianplanes.net/id211491

----------


## FLOGGER

Я так и думал, что только №22.

----------


## FLOGGER

А где у 25-го находится турбостартер? Никогда не видел открытыми входную и выходную створки турбостартера. На фото можно показать? На 23-м их сразу видно, а здесь?

----------


## Walker

FLOGGERа вот они. 2 турбостартера, по 2 створки на каждый.

----------


## FLOGGER

*Walker* , спасибо пребольшущее! Я уж расстраивался, думал вообще никто не знает, не скажет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Тогда еще один вопрос по 25-му: на обоих бортах фюзеляжа у него есть такие, я думаю, "выхлопы". По крайней мере похоже, что это какой-то выхлоп. А что это, для чего? Выхлоп турбостартера находится внизу, А здесь что? Похожее дело есть и на МИГ-23 и тоже, примерно, в таком же месте. Может, это и не выхлоп, конечно, но и на дренаж не похоже.  Интересно, все же: что это?

----------


## Walker

FLOGGER
вот думаю я, что это и есть выхлопы т-стартеров.
у правого (по полету, естественно) он сбоку гондолы, а у левого-в нижней части.

----------


## FLOGGER

> вот думаю я, что это и есть выхлопы т-стартеров.


Я так не думаю. Раз входная и выходная створки находятся внизу и сопло т-стартера направлено вниз, зачем делать выхлоп по бокам? Хотя, возможно, что это и не выхлоп вовсе, а что-то другое. Что?

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто знает, где сейчас находится 25-й б\н 710 с Ходынки? Есть достоверные сведения?

----------


## PPV

> Кто знает, где сейчас находится 25-й б\н 710 с Ходынки? Есть достоверные сведения?


Скорее всего в Медыни, у Задорожного...

----------


## AndyM

Вылетел из Медыни в ноябре 2021 года.

----------


## Avia M

И "приземлился" в музейном комплексе УГМК...

----------


## FLOGGER

> И "приземлился" в музейном комплексе УГМК...


Спасибо. Это точно? Спрашиваю потому, что спрашивал товарища из Екб, он говорит, что не нашел его пока. То что его перевозили "в ту степь", я знаю. Но не знаю точно, где он сейчас.

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо. Это точно?


Инф. от сотрудника музея Задорожного. То, что не нашел, не удивительно. Видимо собирают в стороне от зрителей...

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо. Позвоню, скажу.

----------


## BAE

> Тогда еще один вопрос по 25-му: на обоих бортах фюзеляжа у него есть такие, я думаю, "выхлопы". По крайней мере похоже, что это какой-то выхлоп. А что это, для чего? Выхлоп турбостартера находится внизу, А здесь что? Похожее дело есть и на МИГ-23 и тоже, примерно, в таком же месте. Может, это и не выхлоп, конечно, но и на дренаж не похоже.  Интересно, все же: что это?
> Вложение 108643 Вложение 108644


Это дренажная труба ППО-20. Такая же и на левом двигателе Миг-25, но внизу. (Извечная проблема технарей Миг-25 - чтобы при закрытии двигательного люка совпали все отверстия под дренажи на нем с трубками на двигателе. Труба ППО была самая большая.)

Что такое ППО? Привод постоянных оборотов. На двигателе Р-15Б-300 один генератор постоянного тока, и один переменного. Для переменного необходима постоянная частота вращения, вот для этого на коробке агрегатов двигателя и установлен ППО-20, являющийся по сути мощным планетарным редуктором.

----------


## FLOGGER

*BAE,* спасибо большое за разъяснение. Тогда еще вопрос: я так понял, что на каждом Р-15 установлены два генератора?

----------


## BAE

> *BAE,* спасибо большое за разъяснение. Тогда еще вопрос: я так понял, что на каждом Р-15 установлены два генератора?


Точно так. На каждом двигателе было два генератора, СГК и ГСР, постоянный выдавал 28 В, переменный 36/115 В, с частотой 400 Герц. Итого стояло 4 генератора на самолете.
И на них были еще другие патрубки дренажа, поменьше, чем на ППО-20, но гораздо интересней. Из них не масло выбивало, а СВС (спирто-водяная смесь, она же "массандра", которой эти самые генераторы и охлаждались). Но только в полете, и на М больше 1,5.

----------


## FLOGGER

*BAE,* еще раз спасибо большое за разъяснение.

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо. Это точно? Спрашиваю потому, что спрашивал товарища из Екб, он говорит, что не нашел его пока. То что его перевозили "в ту степь", я знаю. Но не знаю точно, где он сейчас.


Полагаю, точно...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Полагаю, точно.


Да я уже знаю, товарищ подтвердил. Он его видел.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Очень хорошее видео из музея в Эстонии, cделано группой британских авиационных энтузиастов Jet Art Aviation.




Собственно, пруф заводского оттуда, но он не главное — само видео очень достойное (к слову, хорошие комменты под ним, западная публика впечатлена МиГ-25, кто-то из них там и так его знает, и уважает, высказываясь). 
В общем — рекомендую к просмотру (ещё к слову: британцы вообще намного менее снобы в отношении советской АТ, чем американцы, не раз замечаю уже, меряний "размером достижений" и всяческих недалёких уничижений в комментах практически нет — это притом, что сама британская авиация всегда была весьма не топором делана).

Валера *FLOGGER*, помню моё обещание Вам по поводу 931 гв. орап (и выяснения потери там в 1979, или не потери, или не в 1979, о чём говорили прошлым летом здесь, якобы машины с этим заводским), руки (пальцы) наконец дошли написать ветерану полка, очень надеюсь на его ответ, ждём!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера *FLOGGER*, помню моё обещание Вам по поводу 931 гв. орап (и выяснения потери там в 1979, или не потери, или не в 1979, о чём говорили прошлым летом здесь, якобы машины с этим заводским), руки (пальцы) наконец дошли написать ветерану полка, очень надеюсь на его ответ, ждём!


Да, собственно, это видео и подвигло меня заинтересоваться этим вопросом. Ну что ж, подождем, может, что и прояснится.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Да, собственно, это видео и подвигло меня заинтересоваться этим вопросом. Ну что ж, подождем, может, что и прояснится.


Ну видео этого здесь не было, поэтому привёл его.

Но главное! На форуме уже есть, как понимаю, ответ, и удивительным образом он ускользнул в прошлый раз от внимания.
Максим *АРКАН* приводил 5 лет назад, здесь, в "Матчасти", список Авиатехника РВВАИУ, в том числе

"МиГ-25РБС №25? (02050740), выпущен в апреле 1978 г.
В 1979 г. списан после аварии в 931 орап (Вернойхен), имел №26, позднее передан в училище. При расформировании в 1993 г. вывезен в Финляндию на а/д Тампере. Перекрашен, нанесён бортовой №25 (какой б/н имел в училище неизвестно), находился на аэродроме в Тампере. Весной 2016 г. выкуплен Тартусским музеем авиации."

----------


## FLOGGER

*Алексей Коваль,* спасибо.
Да, это видео я видел не здесь. Ну теперь хоть понятно стало: *авария,*не катастрофа. Но внешне он выглядит просто отлично.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хочу еще раз вернуться к этой машине, мне не все ясно. Если его списали из-за аварии, то, стало быть, повреждения были немалые. Но внешний вид *этого* самолета ни о чем таком не говорит. На видео он показан довольно подробно, но я не заметил никаких следов ремонта: ни заплаток, ни накладок, никаких помятостей. Странно как-то...  Как я писал раньше, выглядит он отлично.  Или я невнимательно смотрел?
Надо, наверное, все-таки, дождаться ответа ветерана, о котором говорил *Алексей Коваль.*

----------


## Avia M

> *авария,*не катастрофа. Но внешне он выглядит просто отлично.


Бывает. Катастрофа в Шайковке тому подтверждение.

----------


## unclebu

> Хочу еще раз вернуться к этой машине, мне не все ясно. Если его списали из-за аварии, то, стало быть, повреждения были немалые. Но внешний вид *этого* самолета ни о чем таком не говорит. На видео он показан довольно подробно, но я не заметил никаких следов ремонта: ни заплаток, ни накладок, никаких помятостей. Странно как-то...  Как я писал раньше, выглядит он отлично.  Или я невнимательно смотрел?[/B]


Самолеты в СССР очень часто попадали в подобные ситуации. Как пример. Посадка с убранным шасси - с трещинами лонжерона крыла, повреждением стабилизаторов и т.п. Не горел. Комполка и верхние начальники ставят задачу ИАС полка восстановить самолет до летного состояния в течении 12 месяцев. Тогда это дело можно квалифицировать как поломку со всеми вытекающими отсюда тихими исходами в отличие от аварии. И вот дальше было несколько вариантов развития событий: 
1- часто самолеты восстанавливали до летного состояния, облетывали и далее вводили в строй и самолет эксплуатировался дальше - классификация поломка;
2- часто самолеты восстанавливали до летного состояния, облетывали один-два раза, составляли акт о вводе в строй - классификация поломка. однако затем от греха подальше передавали для учебных целей;
3- часто самолеты восстанавливали до летного состояния, но не могли даже облетать, т.к нивелировка не допускала к эксплуатации - списание как поломка (чаще всего), но было и как аварию приходилось классифицировать (редко); эти тоже на учебные цели шли.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Бывает. Катастрофа в Шайковке тому подтверждение.


Это о чём речь? Если о "Бэкфайре" с отстрелом кресел, разве его эксплуатацию прекратили? Передали куда-то?
В чём подтверждение?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Хочу еще раз вернуться к этой машине, мне не все ясно. Если его списали из-за аварии, то, стало быть, повреждения были немалые. Но внешний вид *этого* самолета ни о чем таком не говорит. На видео он показан довольно подробно, но я не заметил никаких следов ремонта: ни заплаток, ни накладок, никаких помятостей. Странно как-то...  Как я писал раньше, выглядит он отлично.  Или я невнимательно смотрел?
> Надо, наверное, все-таки, дождаться ответа ветерана, о котором говорил *Алексей Коваль.*


Ещё вариант: повреждения небольшие (или даже отсутствуют!), но что-то *экстраординарное* мешает вернуть в строй. Как, допустим, практически новый Ту-154 85131 (герой "Экипажа") с разлитием перевозимой ртути.

Но скорее согласен с вариантами, о которых выше говорит Сергей. 

И необязательно же с убранным шасси — просто с запредельной вертикальной перегрузкой (в том числе — посадка до ВПП). Трудноустранимые (либо вообще неустранимые) повреждения, и/или скрытые, но выявленные дефекты внутри силовых элементов конструкции. Восстановление нецелесообразно или рискованно в плане безопасности дальнейшей эксплуатации. Таких случаев (просто даже с последующим списанием, без передачи куда-либо) масса, в том числе и в ГА.
Ну и просто нарушения в полёте (неважно, чем вызванные) предельных режимов относительно прочности конструкции — правда, для "почти цельносварного" и в принципе, очень крепкого планера МиГ-25 я с трудом представляю такое. Деформация несущих поверхностей? Нереально, имхо, ТАКОЙ режим на 25-м не превысить, считаю, да и могли меняться в эксплуатации (в некоторых случаях) консоли крыла, ВО и ГО.

Ветеран 931-го полка пока, увы, не отвечает (и на вид, как будто не читает сообщения, хотя "Одноклассники" его присутствие в соцсети показывают).

----------


## lindr

Повреждения МиГ-29 на постаменте в Шиханах тоже особо не видны, а он был списан не выработав ресурса.
Таких примеров много.

----------


## FLOGGER

В принципе все ситуации, указанные Сергеем Бурдиным я себе и так представлял. Представлял и выход на запредельные режимы, после которых невозможно было машину отнивелировать. Ну а выработку ресурса я исключаю, т. к. выпущен он был в апреле 78-го, а в 79-м уже списан. 
Правда, я считал его как РБШ, а он оказался РБС-ом. Ошибался, значит.
P.S. Все-таки интересно было бы получить правильный ответ от ветерана. Если, конечно, он о нем знает и помнит.

----------


## unclebu

> Восстановление нецелесообразно или рискованно в плане безопасности дальнейшей эксплуатации. Таких случаев (просто даже с последующим списанием, без передачи куда-либо) масса, в том числе и в ГА.


В том то и проблема, что просто списать нельзя. Основание для списания - катастрофа, либо авария.  В остальном техника числится на балансе МО (даже памятники бывало). Ну это, конечно, если не брать приказы о выводе из эксплуатации  и утилизации целой номенклатуры от вышестоящих (сидящих или лежащих) штабов.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

А зачем такое правило? Держать на балансе заведомо небоеспособные единицы?
Это только у военных так? НЯЗ, в ГА списывали и без аварий.
А вот списанный целый МиГ-31 с остатком ресурса в училище в Воронеже — это именно такой «отдельный» приказ, верно?
И да, если на «балансе МО», то каких *выше*стоящих, и тем более — «штабов»?

----------


## unclebu

> А зачем такое правило? Держать на балансе заведомо небоеспособные единицы?
> Это только у военных так? НЯЗ, в ГА списывали и без аварий.
> А вот списанный целый МиГ-31 с остатком ресурса в училище в Воронеже — это именно такой «отдельный» приказ, верно?
> И да, если на «балансе МО», то каких *выше*стоящих, и тем более — «штабов»?


Да это общесоветское правило было. Были сроки службы на столы, стулья, стаканы и т.п. Срок службы прошел - можно списывать. Но не ранее, если, конечно, не сгорит, или не сломается безвозвратно.  Не знаю как сейчас в РФ - Вы далеко вперед к Цивилизованному Западу шагнули, а у нас пока также осталось. Так и было - держали на балансе небоеспособные единицы. Выведены из боевого состава, но не списаны. А зачем думаешь в музеях силовой набор подпилили в современное время? Всё числилось в составе авиации. Выведено из состава одной части (полка) и передано в другую часть (ШМАС, ВУЗ и т.д.) , но числится все равно. Как МиГ-31 в Воронеже. На чьем-то балансе эта железка должна быть. Даже памятники в СССР были на чьем-то балансе. А о списании по номенклатуре я говорил вот о каком, например, - Ту-22 из РФ в 1994 году, Ту-22М2 на рубеже 90-х, Ил-28 на рубеже 60-х и т.д. и т.п. Списали и в разделку на металлолом. По всей видимости СМ СССР давал распоряжение, по которому МО делало приказ о списании и утилизации установленным порядком.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Вот, что нашёл.

Положение «О порядке представления документов при списании с пономерного и бухгалтерского (бюджетного) учёта авиационной техники, находящейся в федеральной собственности и эксплуатируемой по договорам безвозмездного пользования (ссуды), заключённым между территориальными управлениями Федерального агентства по управлению государственным имуществом и авиационными организациями, входящими в структуру Общероссийской общественно-государственной организации «Добровольное общество содействия армии, авиации и флоту России».

http://www.dosaaf.ru/files/HP0001.pdf

То есть без аварий и катастроф списание возможно (4-й абзац после названия подраздела). Ну это не МО, но госавиация всё равно.
Также в ряде приказов ГУ ГВФ / МГА встречается формулировка "по неудовлетворительному техническому состоянию". 

См.:

----------


## FLOGGER

Всех с наступившим Новым Годом! Здоровья и благополучия!
Интересует такой вопрос: машина с зав.н 02016375, б\н 55 в реестре указана как РБВ\РБК. Вот строчка из реестра: 
"02016375 РБВ/РБК №21 29.11.74 СССР 74 931-й ОГвРАП, бн 55, 11-й ОРАП бн 55, 47-й ОГвРАП бн 16". 
Это как понимать? Я не слышал, чтобы РБВ переделывали в РБК. По поводу этой машины были прения. Сначала я тоже думал, что это РБК, но меня,вроде как, убедили, что это РБВ с ночными ф\аппаратами, коих две штуки стоят почти по осевой с небольшими отклонениями от оси и их на этих снимках просто не видно.
Кто-то может объяснить, что это за машина на самом деле? Или, может, кто-то знает, где можно спросить про эту машину? Может, где-то есть форумы ГСВГ или какого-нибудь разведполка, где могут точно сказать про эту машину. Может, кто-то ссылку кинет, куда можно будет зайти и задать вопрос.
Вот эта машина в ГСВГ.

Господи, оказывается, я уже терзался этим вопросом 9 лет  назад, но в другой ветке. Забыл напрочь.

----------


## FLOGGER

Все, убедился, что это РБВ, но остался вопрос, почему в реестре он РБВ\РБК?

----------

